# Agility and Heelwork to Music?



## Cockatoo (Apr 12, 2012)

gonna do obedience for the first year, then emphasise on that for HTM, and do agility when my pup has finished the puppy classes, so we got a lot of obeience!! do any of you o these activities with your cockapoo?


----------



## baking mama (Jul 11, 2010)

Cockatoo said:


> gonna do obedience for the first year, then emphasise on that for HTM, and do agility when my pup has finished the puppy classes, so we got a lot of obeience!! do any of you o these activities with your cockapoo?


I am currently doing an obedience class with Freddy. He is working on his bronze good citizen award at the moment, and I am looking to do silver with him also before I move on to agility.

I am really enjoying the course and he has picked things up so quickly that after only 6 weeks, my teacher is confident that he will pass his bronze exam which is being held in two weeks time.

If only I were as confident in my own ability


----------



## loobylou (Nov 20, 2011)

Charlie has almost finished his puppy training and my daughter has come for the last 2 weeks, as he is picking up stuff so quickly the trainer has advised abbie to start training him with tricks and is giving us a title of a book this week as she thinks the two of them could do great things! Britains gt talent here we come :laugh:


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Cockapoos are great at obedience! We've been taking Vincent to class since he was 13 weeks old and he's been doing amazingly. The average age of his classmates is 18 months, Vincent is not even 9 months!

I would advise to work on obedience until they are about 18 months as agility can damage the joints of younger dogs. We have started to introduce Vincent to the jumps, but with the pole on the floor! He's used to it so hopefully when it comes to actually jumping when he's old enough he'll be fine!


----------



## Cockatoo (Apr 12, 2012)

thank you guys!!


----------

